# Straight to tamping



## Tom12345 (Jul 17, 2020)

I have a sage oracle touch. Recently when I tell it to grind coffee beans it often just goes straight to tamping. Im having to hit grind 2 or 3 times before it grinds. Tried a factory reset with no change. 
Does anyone else have this issue?


----------

